# Crimbo Wax Pack(rant)



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL 

i buy sample packs/monthly detail boxes. i dont mind spending 20/30 of my hard earned, what i want in return is 5/6 trial sized products, that i can test, and if i think there any good id buy a proper sized one. NOT full sized ones that cost me an arm and leg, and ill get stuck with a full pot/tub of some detailing product ill never use. 
rant\
anyone actually bought the crimbo pack?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Waxybox used to offer this monthly, seems the likes of waxpack etc are the way to go.


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

I get the monthly one too, not opted for xmas box for much the same reasons as yourself. From the FB group seems to have sold at least half of the available ones from the early access.

I'll just pass on this one and await January's edition


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Waxybox used to offer this monthly, seems the likes of waxpack etc are the way to go.


yerp, i used to love it.

im on waxpack aswell now, i bought the novermber box, and was suprised with teh amount of stuff, albeit i paid more then waxybox.

but 70rubs still seems steep for a mystery box.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

belly0Jelly said:


> I get the monthly one too, not opted for xmas box for much the same reasons as yourself. From the FB group seems to have sold at least half of the available ones from the early access.
> 
> *I'll just pass on this one and await January's edition*


this,

i was all ready to buy it at ten past midnight, raffle ticket in hand etc and then i see the price! :doublesho


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Appreciate the idea, but if they gave a rough idea what's in this pack considering the price, would it help people make an informed choice? Would for me, eg air freshener and scents are of no interest whatsoever, and go straight in the bin. coloured was no use if not suitable for your colour car eg blue velvet that was in an earlier pack... Just a thought. It's a lot of money if some of the items are useless to you.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

HarryHedgehog said:


> Appreciate the idea, but if they gave a rough idea what's in this pack considering the price, would it help people make an informed choice? Would for me, eg air freshener and scents are of no interest whatsoever, and go straight in the bin. coloured was no use if not suitable for your colour car eg blue velvet that was in an earlier pack... Just a thought. It's a lot of money if some of the items are useless to you.


I do like an air freshener and was thinking of ordering some lol anyone recommend one


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I've bought every waxpack there good value for money but won't be buying the Christmas box I just can't justify that kind of money at this time of year


----------



## Rossv4 (Oct 10, 2015)

It's seems in every hobby at the moment there is a company offers mystery boxes each month for a set price, what tends to happen is you get 1 or 2 good products and a few bits you won't use, after a few months you'll have a massive pile of products you don't want. I feel money is better spent buying samples of stuff you really want to try, then if any good buy the full size inho


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rossv4 said:


> It's seems in every hobby at the moment there is a company offers mystery boxes each month for a set price, what tends to happen is you get 1 or 2 good products and a few bits you won't use, after a few months you'll have a massive pile of products you don't want. I feel money is better spent buying samples of stuff you really want to try, then if any good buy the full size inho


Precisely

Even waxybox i used to end up with stuff I didn't want or already had but it was cheap so didn't matter too much, however £70 is ott imo. Though I've never liked any of the copycat waxyboxes

Original for me or nothing and unfortunately all the new ones killed it


----------



## Rossv4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Precisely
> 
> Even waxybox i used to end up with stuff I didn't want or already had but it was cheap so didn't matter too much, however £70 is ott imo. Though I've never liked any of the copycat waxyboxes
> 
> Original for me or nothing and unfortunately all the new ones killed it


It's happening for everything atm, when I was trying to give up smoking I was vaping. You can subscribe to vape boxes which send a selection of ejuices from different manufacturers each month, People always end up with a couple of nice ones then a load of horrible ones. Money was better spent ordering what you like and then ordering samples you would like to try direct from the manufacturer. These wax boxes look like the same thing, my advice if you wanna try certain products is ask for samples direct


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Each to there own but £69.99 on products you don't know what you are going to get is a no go for me !
At the weekend I put together my own little hamper  and yes it cost more at £115 but they are all products I wanted and it had free p&p :thumb:


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

for Me I don't get why you would have sample boxes! Just buy a product that interests you at the time. After all generally a wheel cleaner cleans, tyre dressing shines, snow foams foam! There ain't really a bad product out there, they all work.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

savvyfox said:


> for Me I don't get why you would have sample boxes! Just buy a product that interests you at the time. After all generally a wheel cleaner cleans, tyre dressing shines, snow foams foam! There ain't really a bad product out there, they all work.


If only that was true.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Rossv4 said:


> It's seems in every hobby at the moment there is a company offers mystery boxes each month for a set price, what tends to happen is you get 1 or 2 good products and a few bits you won't use, after a few months you'll have a massive pile of products you don't want. I feel money is better spent buying samples of stuff you really want to try, then if any good buy the full size inho


but i like the fact that i got sent products i would never buy myself, ie DR beasleys glass sealant.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

savvyfox said:


> for Me I don't get why you would have sample boxes! Just buy a product that interests you at the time. After all generally a wheel cleaner cleans, tyre dressing shines, snow foams foam! There ain't really a bad product out there, they all work.


We've all been there, seen a review of a product and thought "yeah that looks good" only to buy a full size and it doesn't work the way the review said it would and its then slung at the back of the cupboard never to see the light of day again so in that instance a sample is ideal as its normally a fraction of the price of a full size and if you only use it once then its no great loss.

Myself I bought endless waxy boxes only to find that very few of the products were actually what I wanted so I ended up with 30-40 sample bottles simply taking up space.

I did buy a couple of the wax packs but again it was the same albeit did give me the opportunity to try a couple of great waxes that I had intended on buying and have since added to the collection namely fourthwax and the KKD but the past few I haven't purchased and from the pics I have seen it was the right decision


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

If your looking at buying single samples just go on the sample this website www.sample-this.co.uk loads of top brands on there


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was going to buy the Christmas waxpack. I went onto the site and it was password protected so I couldn't even add it to the cart. Not sure if I was early or not. But lost all interest in it after that.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

It was password protected initially to allow purchasers of the previous month's box to have first dibs in ordering. A password was included in that box. 

Sure it will be a fab present or self-bought treat for the lucky 100 who will be getting it this Christmas - WaxPack has had a good track record of product choices in the short time it's been operating.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> We've all been there, seen a review of a product and thought "yeah that looks good" only to buy a full size and it doesn't work the way the review said it would and its then slung at the back of the cupboard never to see the light of day again so in that instance a sample is ideal as its normally a fraction of the price of a full size and if you only use it once then its no great loss.
> 
> Myself I bought endless waxy boxes only to find that very few of the products were actually what I wanted so I ended up with 30-40 sample bottles simply taking up space.
> 
> I did buy a couple of the wax packs but again it was the same albeit did give me the opportunity to try a couple of great waxes that I had intended on buying and have since added to the collection namely fourthwax and the KKD but the past few I haven't purchased and from the pics I have seen it was the right decision


Point I was trying to make is. They all work but maybe not how you want!!
Also its hard to make a decision on say a wax, when you put it on top of a car that was waxed with a different wax last week! 
Weather conditions can also play a big part in how a product works. Moisture, temperature etc will affect most polishes, so if you test a product over a longer period of time, you'll get a better understanding of it performance. omo


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Big-Pete said:


> this,
> 
> i was all ready to buy it at ten past midnight, raffle ticket in hand etc and then i see the price! :doublesho


I was the same as when i got my pack and spotted all autobrite items I was like WTF I thought it was meant to be a random selection not all from 1 company & all products ive tried and dont like. When I spotted the price of the Xmas pack I binned the ticket and went to bed.



Kimo said:


> Original for me or nothing and unfortunately all the new ones killed it


this I got the last wax boxy (24) and LOVED it. I was so gutted they stopped them then as I loved the idea, the selection and products.



Mark Evison said:


> If your looking at buying single samples just go on the sample this website www.sample-this.co.uk loads of top brands on there


That site is great but I use Andy on the below link he just did a pack for my brother in Oz suited to my needs. The personal touch with less cost & great service = win win win for me :thumb:



YDBridlington said:


> http://www.cleanyourride.uk/ is the way forward sample wise. Andy is a genuine guy, and unlike other sample companies, he's not just in it for the money.


^^ this is why I will go back time and time again to Andy


----------



## NanolexUK (Aug 4, 2009)

They all do a great job for the manufacturers, but we really like the idea of being able to buy sample sizes from people like Andy. 
He's picking up his first Nanolex order this weekend, so keep an eye out on his site


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

NanolexUK said:


> They all do a great job for the manufacturers, but we really like the idea of being able to buy sample sizes from people like Andy.
> He's picking up his first Nanolex order this weekend, so keep an eye out on his site


Ive placed a order for your tar remover its the best I have ever used and after a track day I use alot of it. I didnt know you where a local company!!! Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## NanolexUK (Aug 4, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> Ive placed a order for your tar remover its the best I have ever used and after a track day I use alot of it. I didnt know you where a local company!!! Keep up the great work :thumb:


We are the UK distributor and tech support for them, they are actually based in Germany


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I was the same as when i got my pack and spotted all autobrite items I was like WTF I thought it was meant to be a random selection not all from 1 company & all products ive tried and dont like. When I spotted the price of the Xmas pack I binned the ticket and went to bed.


That was the Branded Pack (i.e. All items from the same brand).

Every second month is the random selection of products.

I purchased the hamper as a wee present to myself  It has been mentioned lately that the pack would retail at £110+

I'm sure it will be good


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

savvyfox said:


> for Me I don't get why you would have sample boxes! Just buy a product that interests you at the time. After all generally a wheel cleaner cleans, tyre dressing shines, snow foams foam! There ain't really a bad product out there, they all work.


But when you are starting out and you want to try different products and find that not all are equal. I've been buying a fair bit of sample bits from ebay as am in to my motorcycle cleaning and sample pots do a fair amount for a bike, if I was to buy a bigger part I could be left with something I couldn't get on with for a very long time.

Its glazes and polish that am having trouble with sample pots at the minute as everyone does loads of waxes and all manor of other things but not many sample polish or glaze which is a bit annoying but hey its all stuff that I try utilise.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

YDBridlington said:


> Andy is a genuine guy, and unlike other sample companies, he's not just in it for the money.


Thank you Kieran



Power Maxed said:


> My vote would be for Andy too
> 
> You get to pick what you want to sample too!


Thank you PowerMaxed



Kev_mk3 said:


> That site is great but I use Andy on the below link he just did a pack for my brother in Oz suited to my needs. The personal touch with less cost & great service = win win win for me :thumb:
> 
> ^^ this is why I will go back time and time again to Andy


Thank you for the kind words Kev



NanolexUK said:


> They all do a great job for the manufacturers, but we really like the idea of being able to buy sample sizes from people like Andy.
> 
> He's picking up his first Nanolex order this weekend, so keep an eye out on his site


Was a pleasure to meet you guys on Saturday and see your fantastic products in action. Thank you once again.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone got their Wax Pack hampers yet? Keen to see what was in it.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

It's a shame you think we are in it for the money? Granted we couldn't do it for free but who could? but this year alone we have donated well over £500 to charity (more then any other sample company I believe) I myself am a very keen enthusiast and love cleaning my car (hence WaxPack was created) so for you to say that is a shame.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I was the same as when i got my pack and spotted all autobrite items I was like WTF I thought it was meant to be a random selection not all from 1 company & all products ive tried and dont like. When I spotted the price of the Xmas pack I binned the ticket and went to bed.
> 
> this I got the last wax boxy (24) and LOVED it. I was so gutted they stopped them then as I loved the idea, the selection and products.
> 
> ...


We occasionally do branded packs which contain all of one brand, hence the branded pack. This is to try and keep things different as we wouldn't want people getting bored of the same format, we have done a few different ones including Halloween and the Christmas hampers. It's a shame you have been put off by this and we hope you come and try us again soon.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Big-Pete said:


> LOL
> 
> i buy sample packs/monthly detail boxes. i dont mind spending 20/30 of my hard earned, what i want in return is 5/6 trial sized products, that i can test, and if i think there any good id buy a proper sized one. NOT full sized ones that cost me an arm and leg, and ill get stuck with a full pot/tub of some detailing product ill never use.
> rant
> anyone actually bought the crimbo pack?


Hi Pete,

It's a shame you feel this way, we try and keep things different each month and decided this month would be good to try and do a hamper. This may not suit everyone I understand, considering we have around 3 left it must have appealed to some. We are always learning and maybe next year we could offer a smaller sample hamper too? We do have the boycies boxes and branded hampers available and also a selection of other full sized products. We do hope this hasn't effected you from purchasing from us again.

Dan ☺


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Waxybox used to offer this monthly, seems the likes of waxpack etc are the way to go.


Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

TheWaxPack said:


> We occasionally do branded packs which contain all of one brand, hence the branded pack. This is to try and keep things different as we wouldn't want people getting bored of the same format, we have done a few different ones including Halloween and the Christmas hampers. It's a shame you have been put off by this and we hope you come and try us again soon.


When is your next UN branded pack as I would like to try again :thumb:


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Kev_mk3 said:


> When is your next UN branded pack as I would like to try again :thumb:


We haven't yet decided what the next pack will be, the best thing to do is keep an eye on our social media sites or join our newsletter via our website.

Dan


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I have bought every one and ordered the Hamper too.
Personal choice. The packs are not massive money imo and if I don't use them all then my loss.
I have bought plenty of full sized items over the years and not used them all so samples work for me.. cheers


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Richors said:


> I have bought every one and ordered the Hamper too.
> Personal choice. The packs are not massive money imo and if I don't use them all then my loss.
> I have bought plenty of full sized items over the years and not used them all so samples work for me.. cheers


Thanks mate, sometimes I wish someone else did the WaxPack as I'd love to buy them but self 😂 Which IMO means they must be good. I'm a really keen enthusiast myself and have certainly found a ton of new go to products since starting the WaxPack.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i never went down the waxybox route.i wish more suppliers would do sample products abit like dodo juice with their great dodo panel pot waxes.enough to last a year and cheap enough to throw if you dont like it or want to try another.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

TheWaxPack said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> It's a shame you feel this way, we try and keep things different each month and decided this month would be good to try and do a hamper. This may not suit everyone I understand, considering we have around 3 left it must have appealed to some. We are always learning and maybe next year we could offer a smaller sample hamper too? We do have the boycies boxes and branded hampers available and also a selection of other full sized products. We do hope this hasn't effected you from purchasing from us again.
> 
> Dan ☺


i had as many waxyboxs as i could get my hands on, and ive got your full linup of detailing gear, bar the waxes as i have plenty of samples of all of em 

im buying the one at 12 today 

edit: seen its a scent pack. my car smells banging as it is so no need for me unfortunatly/


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

How don our go about finding these atm, as the site is being reconstructed?

Scent box sounds interesting...


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

dave-g said:


> How don our go about finding these atm, as the site is being reconstructed?
> 
> Scent box sounds interesting...


Site up and running fine, had to get an order in as Harlem is an epic scent and one that actually lasts for 2 weeks+.....hoping the others live up too it, looking forward to getting this pack.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Just realised was putting in the wrong address :/

Think I may have to order one of these, see what it's about.


----------

